# Can't post pictures??? PLEASE help!!!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Whenever I try to upload the pictures it says the file is too large...how do I post pictures??? I want to show you guys my 2 boys! :-x


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You may want to upload your pictures on a site like  and then just copy the img link from photobucket and paste it here.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you need to resize, you can send them to me, i can do it for you. better to resize then make 56k users wait forever :-D


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't make a photobucket account because I've already made one and it only lets you use one per e-mail! And thanks FishFreaks I would love to post some pictures on here, I have MILLIONS! Haha.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

We;lll a photo editting program may help you! Microsoft Paint or MS Office picture manager can help while one of the best is Adibe Photoshop... which do you have in your system? We cna help once you tell us what you got to edit an image


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wiat...


> I can't make a photobucket account because I've already made one and it only lets you use one per e-mail! And thanks FishFreaks I would love to post some pictures on here, I have MILLIONS! Haha.


lol you can also try imageshack (www.imageshack.us) pr putfile or any other image hosting


----------

